

Some 100,000 or more WordPress sites infected by mysterious malware - zackify
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/some-100000-or-more-wordpress-sites-infected-by-mysterious-malware/

======
rbtstudio
Worse yet... the knowledge of this goes back many months.

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/09/slider-revolution-plugin-
crit...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2014/09/slider-revolution-plugin-critical-
vulnerability-being-exploited.html)

